# fake Lilly's....



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been mentioned a few times i know, but can anyone give me some quick points on how to spot fakes?

ive got this link saved from past threads, has some good pointers on it but wondered if theres anything else to add?

https://www.eroids.com/pics/fake-bulgarian-humatrope-72i.u-hgh-you-have-been-warned

i remember someone saying something about a black painted box of the cartridge? Cant remember if they said fakes have a black box with batch/expiry info in it, or fakes have a plain box with batch/expiry in it?

got a friend whos either bought a Lilly or has one but hasnt paid for it yet, and has asked me how to spot a fake.

are the boxes sealed or can you easily take the pen/cartridge out to view? Or do you have to break the box to see inside?

many thanks.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

exp & lot in the box.

You will have to break the box open its sealed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> exp & lot in the box.
> 
> You will have to break the box open its sealed.
> 
> View attachment 142387


 thanks buddy,

so im right in saying fakes dont have this black box on the cartridge? The have a plain/clear box?

legit Lillys have the black box?

appreicated


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

There are 4 rows of numbers on the bottom of a 72iu box. The 2nd row of number from the top should always vary box to box, if they are the same then they are fakes


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> thanks buddy,
> 
> so im right in saying fakes dont have this black box on the cartridge? The have a plain/clear box?
> 
> ...


 Fakes just have the exp & lot stamped on the cartridge in a two straight lines no black box.

The picture is a genuine uk pharma humatrope, expect the same style even on Turkish carts Barr Turkish writing of course.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Fakes just have the exp & lot stamped on the cartridge in a two straight lines no black box.
> 
> The picture is a genuine uk pharma humatrope, expect the same style even on Turkish carts Barr Turkish writing of course.


 sweet. I'll text him and forward this thread link to hes email, he can see the legit Lilly himself then and know we're talking about.

many thanks


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

theyouth said:


> There are 4 rows of numbers on the bottom of a 72iu box. The 2nd row of number from the top should always vary box to box, if they are the same then they are fakes
> 
> View attachment 148022


 many thanks,

good pics.

the info on the top end of the box, thats printed on? If its stamped into the card, ribbed when you rub a finger over it, thats a sign of a fake?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my mate had a legit Lilly, he confirmed it with the above pics and info.

probably the best/easiest Lilly fake page on here, was quick and easy for him. Will save it for future use,

many thanks :thumb


----------

